# Best wax for orange paint?



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi guy's

Just a quick question, as to what would be a good wax choice to bring out the best in my cars paint finish?...I've got some Colli 476 and 845, but was wondering if there's a dedicated one for orange or similar shades available?








Nige


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

either one of what you already have will be fine - its all in the prep, a wax serves only to protect the finish. any wax will look great on any colour if the prep is done first


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

As above, most of it's down to the prep. Although dodo orange crush/banana armour are intended for bright coloured cars.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Lovely car by the way.

Personally I would stick yo what you have.
Both products are great value for money and terrific durability.

Your car is what is classed as having a colour base layer with a clear coat over the top. Adding a coloured wax to this layer would simply mask the clear nature of your clear coat.
Colour enhancing waxes had there place when single stage paint was around, as it did have an effect when applied directly to the coloured layer. But since your car now have a clear coat is like hanging net curtains in front of your nice clean window.
Gordon.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Focus ST orange doesn't have a clear coat. It has a coloured laquer over and orange base coat. No idea how this affects the wax tho


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Tinted lacquer yes.
but still clear over base.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

get some megs16 cracking tackle


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i'd go for dodo juice orange crush :thumb:


----------



## andy60m (Oct 21, 2009)

I think it probably doesn't really do much in colorenhancement because of what was said earlier but I can say orange crush is totally awesome. I have it on a pepper red fiesta. Makes the paint glow and the flake really pop.

Don't know whether you would want to replace an already good wax with it but you deffinatly can't go wrong with it.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

The Focus does not have a tinted lacquer..

It is a three stage pearl - that means Orange base layer, pearl coat over then clearcoat to seal all that in (ie three stages).

It is all in the prep as suggested, and thats where 95% of the look comes from. However I have seen differences in waxes.

I've owned my Orange ST for two years now, and alot of people have commented on the colour, even people that don't care abt cars have noticed subtle differences. Zymol Glasur when I first bought it - makes the car look very clean. Swissvax BoS next time around - gives the car a very vivid 3D effect, making the pearl come alive, esp in the curves of the car. Vics concours made it look very shiney.

And strange one - Red mist makes the car look extremely Orange, but strangely very flat.

You can search in the showroom under my name and you'll find my car.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

RM won't make paint look flat unless it is interfering with a wax layer beneath it - the solvents could react with the wax layer beneath and turn it matt... a danger of applying RM too soon after you have applied a layer of wax.

We tend to recommend RM be used only as a top up after the 'first' wash a couple of weeks after wax application, or even the use of RM Tropical as this contains a less aggressive solvent. Whatever wax is under it is being affected by it.

RM on bare paint (or clearcoat to be technical) will be very shiny - it's a polymer sealant. Try it on non-waxed paint and you should see a difference.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

I use RM Tropical, and nothing wrong with it its a great product - especially on darker colour (for me anyway).

I used it over Vics Councours that was 2-3 months old, so almost non-existant. I find that Z-8 suits my car alot better.


----------

